# An honest question on ECNL Composite



## Calikid (Jun 16, 2021)

What exactly is ECNL Composite and how is it different than ECNL?


----------



## futboldad1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Calikid said:


> What exactly is ECNL Composite and how is it different than ECNL?


1...it is the B team at each club of the oldest age group U18-19

2..... it is canceled and no longer a thing...... once 21-22 season starts what would have been these teams will be in ECRL


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Jun 16, 2021)

Composite teams were created as a way to accommodate the larger numbers of players in the final year of competition as the two birth years combine. Composite teams used to attend ECNL showcases but that was done away with this year. They also used to play on the ECNL game days. But composite teams will no longer exist going forward- they have been moved to ECRL, which officially relegates them to second team status. One more way to screw the kids who are stuck in the no-man's land of being old for their grade/young for their birth year.


----------



## GT45 (Jun 16, 2021)

Composite teams were already second team status. ECNL U19 is top team this current season and Composite U19 is the second team. They will just change the Composite letters to ECRL and play there moving forward.


----------



## Calikid (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you for making it easy for me to understand.


----------



## Porkchop (Jun 17, 2021)

so ECNL will no longer have  ECNL 18/19 or just 18/19 ECRL Composite team?


----------



## GT45 (Jun 17, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> so ECNL will no longer have  ECNL 18/19 or just 18/19 ECRL Composite team?


There will be no composite teams whatsoever. Every age group will have one ECNL team and one ECRL team.


----------



## supercell (Jun 18, 2021)

GT45 said:


> There will be no composite teams whatsoever. Every age group will have one ECNL team and one ECRL team.


This is not the case out east. In the past there have been two uses of the "composite" term. The oldest age group has always been U18/19 in order to deal with the difference between school and soccer age groupings. Some people call this composite. Our club has already formed this team for next year, so I presume it is continuing on.  I suppose you could just call them U19, and in that case, we won't have a U18 team. At that point, it's just a name.
Secondly, a number of clubs have created another "composite" team from players in a broader age range so that players who aren't getting enough game time in their normal age group have another outlet. In our club, this has always been an ad hoc thing. Not every club has one.
Finally, we do not have an ECRL team. Our second team plays in another league. This is the case in more than a few ECNL clubs.


----------



## GT45 (Jun 18, 2021)

ECNL has done away with the Composite division. What your club choose to call their teams, and what league they are playing is their choice. But there will be no ECNL Composite division next season. ECNL is a National League. This applies to everyone.

ECNL has never had a U18 division. It has always been after U17 you moved to U19.


----------



## supercell (Jun 19, 2021)

Semantics, but they do call that upper age group GU18/GU19 still. I've heard this no composite thing through the grapevine several times now. That will be a shame because those teams are good safety valves for players/clubs when roster sizes approach 30, especially for GU18/GU19 which happens alot. 
... who/what/where is your source?


----------



## GT45 (Jun 19, 2021)

It is not semantics. U18/19 is not the definition of Composite. The composite teams (a second team in the U18/19 age group) were created to fulfill a need for the extra players in the oldest age group (for example there are some 02's who did not graduate with the 2020 class so it is an 02-03 team at the oldest age group). There is NO U18 age group in ECNL. You go from ECNL U17 to ECNL U18/19. ECNL Composite has been the second team in the U18/19 age group for the past several years. Next year that second team will play U18/19 ECRL.

There is nothing to get up in arms about. It is basically the same thing, with a different name. You play the second teams in all of the other clubs, just like you are now.

ECNL has said it is not offering composite moving forward. Every age group will have two teams (ECNL and ECRL).


----------



## silverback (Jun 19, 2021)

“It is not semantics”...   ”It is basically the same thing, with a different name.”


----------



## GT45 (Jun 19, 2021)

silverback said:


> “It is not semantics”...   ”It is basically the same thing, with a different name.”


No you do not get it, just like the other guy. There is no such name or league as ECNL composite next season. Don't be a jackass and confuse everyone else. The second teams are moving to ECRL Division.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 19, 2021)

silverback said:


> “It is not semantics”...   ”It is basically the same thing, with a different name.”


Stop poking the bear or Sasquatch.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 19, 2021)

GT45 said:


> No you do not get it, just like the other guy. There is no such name or league as ECNL composite next season. Don't be a jackass and confuse everyone else. The second teams are moving to ECRL Division.


Hmmm…


----------



## silverback (Jun 19, 2021)

GT45 said:


> No you do not get it, just like the other guy. There is no such name or league as ECNL composite next season. Don't be a jackass and confuse everyone else. The second teams are moving to ECRL Division.


I do get it, your choice of words made me laugh. That is all. Cheers


----------



## zags77 (Jun 20, 2021)

Simply put the divisions for the 2021-22 season will be:

ECNL *U-13* (09), *U-14* (2008), *U-15* (2007), *U-16* (2006), *U-17* (2005), *U-19 *(2003 & 2004) **6 ECNL age groups**

ECRL *U-13* (09), *U-14* (2008), *U-15* (2007), *U-16* (2006), *U-17* (2005), *U-19 *(2003 & 2004) **6 ECRL age groups**


----------

